
Show HN: SendOtterLove.com – Send someone loving otter puns - nkantar
https://www.sendotterlove.com/
======
nkantar
OP here, uhh, AMA?

Preemptive answers:

1\. Yes, this was _heavily_ inspired by Goat Attack
([https://goatattack.com/](https://goatattack.com/)).

2\. Python, Django, Twilio, Stripe, and Heroku.

3\. Partner in crime: aubricus.

